# Community > Resource Library >  BENEATH THE SOUTHERN CROSS.

## Scribe

Ho Veitnamcam, You would have finished the book by now I am guessing, Cam did you find a reader that you could send the book on to. 

If you havnt managed to find someone,  "anyone else want to have a go"

I am glad you were enjoying it.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yes cheers scribe, it and its postage bag are sitting on the computer desk :Faill:  Il get it sent Mon I promise.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yes cheers scribe, it and its postage bag are sitting on the computer desk :Faill:  Il get it sent Mon I promise.

Sorry for the wait ragingbull

----------


## Scribe

> Yes cheers scribe, it and its postage bag are sitting on the computer desk Il get it sent Mon I promise.


No great rush Cam,  I was just curious. I thought you were about finished it now

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent on to R B today

----------


## Raging Bull

> Sent on to R B today



Cheers mate, will keep and eye out for it.

----------


## veitnamcam

What did you think RB?

----------


## Raging Bull

To be honest its not the sort of book I would usually read, but I enjoyed it.  

Who do I send it on to next? flick me a pm if our keen.  

Thank you *Scribe*.

----------


## Raging Bull

I've still got this book.  Send me a pm if you would like to read it and I'll forward it onto you.  

Cheers.

----------


## Raging Bull

Bump.

----------


## Rich007

Hey Vincent, I'll read it next if it's still free

----------


## Raging Bull

No worries Rich.

Pm me your address (or text), I can drop it off to you tomorrow if you like or we'll sort out some way of getting it to you.

----------


## mucko

can you put me next please pm when your ready

----------


## Raging Bull

> can you put me next please pm when your ready


No worries.  I''m just waiting on *Rich007* to flick me a pm.

----------


## Gapped axe

on 13/8/12 put my hand up after DAF had a read but he must be a Fckin slow reader because i haven;t heard yet where the book is. Maybe my fault with the computer skills but WTF i should of been informed either way.

----------


## mucko

> No worries.  I''m just waiting on *Rich007* to flick me a pm.


Flick it to gapped axe first he sounds like he has been waiting a while, he is not far from me so i can pick book up when he is finished.

----------


## Gapped axe

Or flick it to Mucko and I could pick up from him, when he's finished

----------


## Rich007

Hey Raging Bull, flick it to Gapped Axe and Mucko first if you want then I'll get it next of them.

----------


## Raging Bull

I have sent the book to *Gapped Axe*.  Enjoy. 

Cheers.

----------


## Gapped axe

Bloody good read, cheers for your Libary, have posted on Dustoff For Willie Peters. Mucko contact me.

----------


## andyanimal31

I bought this book of trade me a while back and with 2 months to kill i got stuck into it.
All i can say is couldn't put it down till i finished.
All that lurking around in the sounds and south island paid grand dividends there scribe.
I thought you were fucking around fishing hunting topped of with a heap of sunbathing!
I ended up really immersed  with the story with the twists and turns to the finale.
Out of interest was there any legend  that that this story was loosley based on or just your fertile imagination!
I have now read the three books that are different styles and really enjoyed them all.
Cheers for the arm chair ride scribe!

----------


## Graeme Sturgeon

> I bought this book of trade me a while back and with 2 months to kill i got stuck into it.
> All i can say is couldn't put it down till i finished.
> All that lurking around in the sounds and south island paid grand dividends there scribe.
> I thought you were fucking around fishing hunting topped of with a heap of sunbathing
> I ended up really immersed  with the story with the twists and turns to the finale.
> Out of interest was there any legend  that that this story was loosley based on or just your fertile imagination!
> I have now read the three books that are different styles and really enjoyed them all.
> Cheers for the arm chair ride scribe!


Hi Andy,  Glad you enjoyed the journey. It was great story to write and I have to say I was completely immersed in the story for over a year, I ate thought and dreamed this story.

Living on the yacht as we were, I began to see NZ as a Seamen or a Whaler would in 1800.

The story Andy is based on a young mans adventures in NZi his name was James Caddel. We have the bones of his story from the Sydney morning Gazette in 1800. He was captured by Maori off our Southern Coast and was the in only survivor of a Whaling, Sealing expedition.

----------


## Happy

IM bloody possible to put down one of his books once you start it !!
There's only a few authors that can do that .

----------

